# Hiniker plow problems



## engineer6190 (Nov 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever had a problem with a hiniker straight plow not responding when you try to raise the blade or angle? Down is no problem. Plow eventually responds are about 30 seconds. Can it be just a bad controller?


----------



## zeke99 (Nov 17, 2005)

I had a similar problem yesterday and I found the cables were loose at the
battery.

Dave


----------



## Miscreant (Aug 11, 2005)

It could also be a loose connection at the motor solenoid or a bad solenoid. The down function does not activate the solenoid.


----------



## engineer6190 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for all your help on this, just a bad controller, replaced and working fine now.


----------

